
Fullscreen API iPad - marvindanig
https://bubblin.io/blog/fullscreen-api-ipad
======
ComSubVie
Didn't know bubblin.io before, that's a really great site! Thanks for building
& sharing!

A lot of the (free) books seem to be old enough to be freely available; how
did you manage to make others freely available (for example the books from
Michael J. Sullivan)?

I haven't seen any non-free books yet? How do you keep the service available?

~~~
marvindanig
Hi thanks for the compliments!

We live in Northern Virginia and so does Michael J. Sullivan. Met him and he
was kind enough to license two of their best works for free to our initial
readers—we're now in middle of starting premium books (/pricing) and that is
how we intend to keep the service and growth going. :-)

